# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Подробная научная информация о том, что происходит с человеком после смерти.

## Святой отец

Каждому из нас так или иначе приходится задумываться о том, что же в действительности происходит с человеком после смерти. Книга М. Ньютона «Путешествия Души» — это сенсация. Сразу же после ее выхода в свет она стала мировым бестселлером.
Благодаря этой книге широкому кругу людей впервые стала доступна достоверная, подробная научная информация о том, что происходит с человеком после смерти. То, что в ней описывается, окончательно снимает завесу тайны с самого загадочного процесса, который ожидает каждого из нас.
Все, оказывается, не так плохо, как нам представляли на протяжении многих тысячелетий различные религиозные учения.
Эта книга помогает нам взглянуть на смерть более оптимистично — не как на ужасное наказание, а как на возможность чудесного перехода в другую, полную свободы и духовных переживаний жизнь. Из этой книги Вы узнаете, как происходит удивительный процесс перевоплощения души: кто нас встретит после физической смерти, куда мы направимся дальше, кто являются нашими Гидами и ангелами-хранителями, чем они занимаются и чем мы занимаемся после смерти, а также какая структура и иерархия существуют в том неизвестном нам мире. Вы также узнаете, почему и как мы выбираем свое тело, страну, в которой мы живем, профессию, друзей и даже «врагов».
И все это не чьи-то выдумки и домыслы, не легенды и мифы различных религий, а результаты научно обоснованных исследований, проведенных одним из лучших гипнотерапевтов нашего времени д-ром Майклом Ньютоном.
Эта книга построена в виде диалогов с пациентами, которых д-р М. Ньютон своими собственными методами регрессивного гипноза вводил в сверхсознательное состояние, во время которого они вспоминали то, что происходило с ними между физическими воплощениями. Их удивительные и часто неожиданные ответы стали откровением даже для самого автора книги. Эта книга, безусловно, актуальна, важна и интересна для всех живущих на Земле людей. Информация, представленная в данной книге, никогда прежде не публиковалась.

  

Есть пару книг которые стоит почитать, это Путешествие души и Предназначение души. Там всё подробно описано, куда попадает души и что она делает, после смерти физического тела. Я рекомендую начать читать с книги Путешествие души. Книгу Воспоминания о жизни после жизни надо читать после ознакомления предыдущих книг, хотя бы одной из них, иначе будет много непонятного. Если вы не хотите читать полностью книгу, но у вас есть конкретные вопроссы по книге, типа, будет ли наказание за суицид, или какие либо ещё то пишите вопрос, я постараюсь выбрать из книги цитату, на интересующию вас тему.

Путешествие души Скачать Читать

Предназначение души Скачать Читать

Воспоминания о жизни после жизни. Жизнь между жизнями. скачать Скачать Скачать

Жизнь между жизнями. Прошлые жизни и странствия души Скачать http://www.klex.ru/a5s

Так же книги можно скачать здесь http://www.koob.ru/newton/

----------


## Alex22

Это научная??

----------


## Святой отец

Хочу вставить цитату из книги про суицид, т.к у многих на этом форуме возникнют вопросы по этому поводу. Цитата взята из книги Предназначение души галава 5 Библиотека Книг Жизни



Мой следующий Случай представляет Субъекта, который убил себя в своей прошлой жизни. Она описывает свое исследование этого своего действия в стенах Библиотеки. Раскаяние в Мире Душ, часто, начинается именно здесь. Поскольку я еще буду рассматривать ее самоубийство, я на некоторое время отвлекусь от того, что происходит в Библиотеке, и обращусь к некоторым вопросам, которые мне задавали о самоубийстве и последующей расплате в Мире Душ.
Когда я работаю с пациентами, которые в своей прошлой жизни совершили самоубийство, первое, что они восклицают после своей смерти, это: «Господи, как же я мог совершить такую глупость!» Это физически здоровые люди, не страдающие какой-либо неизлечимой болезнью. Самоубийство, совершенное человеком, молодым или старым, чье физическое состояние сделало его жизнь неполноценной, сведя ее, практически, к нулю, расценивается в Мире Душ иначе, чем самоубийство, совершенное физически здоровыми людьми. Хотя все случаи суицида рассматриваются с пониманием, людей, которые убили себя, имея при этом здоровое тело, действительно ожидает расплата.
В моей практике души, которые так или иначе помогали тем, кто невыносимо страдал, уйти из жизни или сами добровольно умирали, не испытывали впоследствии чувства поражения или вины. В разделе, по священном свободе воли, в главе 9, я дам реальный пример такого рода смерти, выбранной братом и сестрой. Когда на нашу долю выпадают невыносимые физические страдания, мы имеем право освободить себя от боли и унижения. Я нахожу, что в Мире Душ для души не считается позорным добровольно оставить искореженное тело — наложить на себя руки или освободиться от страданий при помощи другой сострадательной души.
Я работал с достаточно большим количеством людей, которые пытались совершить самоубийство еще до встречи со мной, и мне кажется, что моя работа с ними помогла им. Некоторые из них в момент нашей встречи еще находились в состоянии эмоционального расстройства, тогда как другие уже отбросили всякие мысли о самоубийстве. Но я понял одну вещь: к людям, которые говорят, что они не принадлежат Земле, нужно относиться  всей серьезностью. Они даже могут быть потенциальными субъектами суицида. В моей практике такие пациенты попадают в одну из следующих духовных категорий:
1. Молодые, чрезвычайно чувствительные души, которые начали воплощаться на Земле, но провели здесь еще очень мало времени. Некоторые души этой категории с трудом приспосабливаются к человеческому телу. Они чувствуют, что само их существование находится под угрозой уже потому, что оно столь сурово и жестоко.
2. Молодые и старые души, которые воплощались на других планетах до прихода на Землю. Если эти души жили в мире, менее суровом, чем Земля, их может подавить примитивность эмоций и высокая плотность человеческого тела. Это гибридные души, о которых я уже говорил в предыдущей главе. Они особенно чувствуют, что находятся в чуждом им теле.
3. Души ниже Уровня III, которые воплощались на Земле с самого начала, но не очень хорошо соединились со своим нынешним телом. Эти души заключили жизненный контракт с телом, чей ум, или физическое эго, радикально отличается от их бессмертной души. И они, похоже, не могут найти себя в этой жизни.

Что случается с душами, которые, имея здоровое тело, совершили самоубийство? Эти души рассказывают мне, что они чувствуют, как умаляется их достоинство в глазах их Гидов и товарищей по группе из-за того, что они разорвали свой жизненный контракт. Ущемляется гордость из-за упущенной возможности. Жизнь — это дар, и значительная часть энергии была потрачена на выделение определенного тела для нас. Мы являемся хранителями этого тела и, таким образом, нам оказывают особое доверие. Мои пациенты называют это контрактом. Особенно, когда молодой, здоровый человек совершает самоубийство, наши Учителя считают этот акт проявлением явной незрелости и вопиющим пренебрежением своей ответственностью. Наши духовные Мастера надеются на наше мужество, с которым мы достойно завершим свою жизнь — как бы тяжело нам ни было. Они бесконечно терпеливы с нами, но в случае повторного самоубийства их терпимость и прошение приобретают другой оттенок.
Я работал с молодым пациентом, который пытался покончить с собой за год до нашей встречи. Во время сеанса гипноза мы обнаружили, что он  уже убивал себя в прошлых жизнях. Когда он предстал перед Советом Старейших после своей предыдущей жизни, один из них сказал ему следующее:
«Ты опять появился здесь слишком рано, и мы разочарованы. Разве ты не понял, что-то же испытание становится все тяжелее с каждой новой жизнью, которую ты обрываешь? Твое поведение эгоистично по многим причинам, и не самая последняя из них — это то, что ты причиняешь боль тем, кто любил тебя. Как долго ты еще будешь отвергать совершенно нормальные тела, которые мы тебе даем? Скажи нам, когда ты будешь готов к тому, чтобы прекратить погружаться в жалость к самому себе и недооценивать свои возможности». 
Я думаю, что я не слышал более суровой, чем эта, оценки членом Совета акта суицида, совершенную моим Субъектом в его прошлой жизни. Несколько месяцев спустя этот пациент написал мне о том, что если ему в голову и приходили мысли о самоубийстве, то он гнал их прочь, не желая больше, убив себя снова, встретиться лицом к лицу с этим Старейшим. Небольшое постгипнотическое внушение с моей стороны сделало для него эту сцену легко вспоминаемой и служащей в качестве сдерживающего фактора.
В случаях суицида, совершаемого людьми, имеющими здоровое тело, с душами случается одна из двух вещей. Если это не повторное самоубийство, часто душу быстро отправляют в новую жизнь — по ее собственной просьбе, — чтобы наверстать упущенное время. Это может произойти лет через пять после их смерти на Земле. Обычная душа убеждена, что важно вернуться прямо на «вышку для прыжков в воду» после того, как в прошлой жизни они неудачно «шлепнулись животом». Кроме того, как человеческие существа, мы обладаем естественным инстинктом выживания, и большинство душ упорно борется за то, чтобы остаться в живых.
Для тех, кто уже хронически проявляет склонность выходить из игры, как только становится туго, существуют места для покаяния. Это не места обитания кошмаров и ужасов в каких-то темных, низких регионах, предназначенных для грешников. Эти души не наказывают в ужасных чистилищах — они добровольно отправляются в прекрасный планетарный мир, где есть вода, деревья и горы, но больше никакой другой жизни нет. Они ни с кем не имеют контакта в этих местах уединения, за исключением спонтанных посещений Гида, который приходит, чтобы помочь им в их Размышлениях и самооценке.
Места изоляции бывают самыми разными, и, должен признать, они представляются ужасно скучными. Может быть, в этом-то и суть дела. В то время, пока вы сидите на своей скамье, пропуская несколько игр, ваши товарищи по команде продолжают решать сложные задачи в своих новых жизнях. Это «лекарство», кажется, срабатывает, потому что эти души возвращаются в свои группы, чувствуя себя восстановленными, но при этом сознавая, что пропустили много возможностей своего совместного развития с друзьями. Тем не менее, есть души, которые не могут приспособиться к Земле. Я слышал, что некоторых направляют воплощаться в другие миры.

----------


## EJSanYo

Псевдонаучный бред детектед. Впрочем, как обычно для подобных книжонок...

----------


## Святой отец

> Псевдонаучный бред детектед. Впрочем, как обычно для подобных книжонок...


 А ты докажи, что это псевдонаучный бред, объясни мне тупому, почему человек работал над получением информации десятки лет и вдруг от одного умного, одарённого человека мы слышим, что это бред. Обоснуй. Откуда у тебя такие выводы? А какие ты можешь предоставить подобные книжонки.

----------


## Unity

Сильно сжимая и сокращая гипотезу Майкла Ньютона, изложенную в серии его книг: мир есть школа. Жизнь, – всего лишь урок – причём один из многих. Наша «сверхсознательная бессмертная душа» (истинное наше естество) в далёком прошлом, задолго до нашего рождения, «воплощения», появления Здесь самостоятельно выбрала для себя своего рода «учебный курс», самостоятельно (иль, быть может, с чей-то помощью) создала, спроектировала для себя «полосу препятствий», чреду драматических, неприятных, болезненных жизненных ситуаций, определённых обстоятельств (и именно потому, – Вы это Вы; там, где Вы есть; переживаете то, что чувствуете – ничто в вашей жизни Не Случайно, но было Подстроено заблаговременно, предумышленно, во имя Вашего развития, эволюции, роста, – Вами же самими, вот только сами Вы, опять-таки, добровольно Забыли об этом во имя постановки себя в максимально-невыгодное положение, позволяющее предельно искренне проявить Вашу истую суть) – т.е. сами мы создали свою жизнь и заранее запланировали все её краеугольные опыты, вехи, затем добровольно благополучно позабыли всё: что есть мы, каково наше место и предназначение во Вселенной, зачем мы существует вообще, частицей чего являемся и для чего живём. Следует рождение, следует беспамятство, амнезия. Рождается новый ребёнок. В мир приходим мы.

Милая теория, как по мне. «Отучает» перекладывать ответственность за Свои проблемы и неприятности на иных людей и обстоятельства. Учит принимать, брать на себя ответственность за свою жизнь. Увещевает не бояться и не убиваться страданиями по поводу происходящего в жизни, – но всего лишь извлекать из всего происходящего, повлиять на которое мы, к сожалению, зачастую оказываемся неспособны, Ценные Уроки. Призывает жить сознательно и очень внимательно, не пытаясь избегать новых, кажущимися «страшными», опытов. Полагает СУ своего рода ошибкой, погрешностью, чая существование, жизнь Неизбежной Проблемой, разрешить которую возможно лишь встретившись с ней лицом к лицу, Прожив Свою Жизнь, несмотря на жгучее искушение послать всё ко всем чертям и поскорее «избавить планету от себя». 
Саморазвитие, – важнейшая и центральная суть нашего бытия. Наработка гибкости ума, приобретение мудрости с целью избавления от боли, закономерного следствия наших Ошибок в жизни – на Земле и Вне неё. 

В общем, – книги Ньютона – это Нечто... Уверена: какой-то процент потенциальных СУ книги этой серии доподлинно Смогут Остановить, заставив их «скинуть обороты», не спешить, замедлиться на какое-то время, тщательнейшим образом переосмыслить в своей жизни многое и по-иному взглянуть на мир и отведённую в нём для себя роль. 
Наша истая сущность, душа, таким образом, – своего рода «оператор дистанционно-управляемого летательного аппарата» – оператор прекрасной марионетки под названием «человек», разрушение которой никак неспособно повлиять на душу, ей управляющую. В случае чего, – мы всего лишь «теряем машину» – и существует мнение, что эта утрата болезненна (т.е. стремиться к СУ [почему-то] Не Стоит), – т.к. лишает душу великолепного инструмента приобретения опыта; саботирует наше развитие. 
Впрочем, книги, – это всего лишь Системы Идей, наборы установок, программ. Принимать их или нет, – дело каждой конкретного человека. 

P.S. Ньютон составил для себя такую вот «научную картину мира», – а что для себя сумели составить сами Вы? Созвучны ли в чём-то Ваши идеи и соображения по поводу смысла собственного Вашего существования с идеями всех этих книг?..

----------


## Каин

> А ты докажи, что это псевдонаучный бред, объясни мне тупому, почему человек работал над получением информации десятки лет и вдруг от одного умного, одарённого человека мы слышим, что это бред. Обоснуй. Откуда у тебя такие выводы? А какие ты можешь предоставить подобные книжонки.


 По твоей логике получается, что если я скажу,что ты критин, и ты мне не докажешь обратного,то ты на самом деле будешь кретином. Докажи,что ты не кретин.

----------


## Святой отец

> По твоей логике получается, что если я скажу,что ты критин, и ты мне не докажешь обратного,то ты на самом деле будешь кретином. Докажи,что ты не кретин.


 
Это ахинея, ниочём не говорит. Просто есть методика извлекать данные из заблокированных участков памяти человека.

----------


## Каин

Вот и доказывай сам эффективность этой методики, а не требуй от нас доказательств ее неэффективности.

----------


## Святой отец

> Вот и доказывай сам эффективность этой методики, а не требуй от нас доказательств ее неэффективности.


 А зачем мне что-то доказывать, есть человек который разработал это всё, вот ему и говори что это вся его работа это неправда и т.д :Cool:

----------


## Каин

Если он будет здесь представляться со своей методикой, то я обязательно ему скажу, что это полная галиматья.Ну а ты, я так понял принял это чисто на веру,раз у тебя нет ни единого аргумента. Мо-ло-дец! Извини тогда,я тебя не понял, ты все это выложил, даже не стараясь это объяснять. Позволю себе ответить за остальных: мы этому не верим. Все тема закрыта.

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

странная реакция у местных. Как в Средневековье)) Сумерки ума. Не верю и всё))))
Очень может быть, что написанное в книге правда. А может и нет. Отвергать нельзя никакой вариант, это антинаучный подход.

----------


## Unity

> странная реакция у местных. Как в Средневековье)) Сумерки ума. Не верю и всё))))
> Очень может быть, что написанное в книге правда. А может и нет. Отвергать нельзя никакой вариант, это антинаучный подход.


 Солидарна с Вами, Автор...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Никто доподлинно не может знать, что происходит с предположительной душой после гибели, – и кем являемся все мы в действительности... 
P.S. Однако почему-то все те книги так совершенно и не утвердили меня в «необходимости жить»...  :Frown:  И не пугает «Трибунал» гипотетических «Судей» на Том Берегу, и не страшит угроза «Распыления» на дымку субатомных частиц за очередной «провал задания»... Просто устала, попросту зашла в тупик... Суди, – не суди – легче от этого никому ведь не станет...

----------


## Каин

> странная реакция у местных. Как в Средневековье)) Сумерки ума. Не верю и всё))))
> Очень может быть, что написанное в книге правда. А может и нет. Отвергать нельзя никакой вариант, это антинаучный подход.


 Я сейчас напишу книгу, где опишу, как я летал на прием к Господу Богу,как я "кинул" ему "предьяву", после чего я набил ему Личность, за все Его дела. Как Он плакал, умалял Его не трогать, говорил, что "не виноватый Я, они сами...". И все это я преподнесу, не как сказку, а как то, что было на самом деле.
И если ты в это не поверишь, значит, чтО, твой ум находится в сумерках? Или ты будешь думать может правда, может нет? Ты же не из средневековья, что бы говорить "не верю и все".




> Солидарна с Вами, Автор... 
> Никто доподлинно не может знать, что происходит с предположительной душой после гибели,.


 Сами же себе и противоречите. Соглашаетесь с тем, что может Ньютон говорит правду и сразу же говорите, что никто этого знать не может. М.Ньютон, чтО, все же исключение? Он один может знать это?

Одно дело сомневаться в том, есть ли душа? И совсем другое сомневаться в "бреде сивой кобылы" М.Ньютона

Гефест изготовил по приказу Зевса Пандору, смешавши землю и воду. Каждый из богов дал ей подарок,в том числе и Зевс - любопытство. В итоге она стала женой Эпиметея, который запретил ей открывать ларец находящийся у него дома. Поддавшись любопытству, она открыла ларец и беды обрушились на мир.

Может быть действительно так и было? Может мы страдаем из-за любопытства Пандоры? Я же не из средневековья!

----------


## Unity

Г-н *Каин*, Ньютон ведёт своё повествование, приводя «случаи с участием его пациентов, подверженных регрессивному гипнозу», под которым клиент Якобы «не может лгать», – да, Unity не исключает Возможность того, что в действительности все его книги и Идеология, изложенная им в своих бестселлерах – фикция... Тем не менее, Правдоподобная фикция, стоит отметить, прекрасно Согласующаяся с подсознательными чаяньями миллионов Наивных людей, «верующих» в «милостивого Создателя» и Не верующими в смерть...  :Embarrassment: 
Людям ведь свойственно Пытаться Оправдать испытываемые ими страдания, – любой ценой – поэтому, имей они мужество признать, что никакой такой «загробной жизни» может и не быть и все их мытарства на Земле Глубоко Бессмысленны и Абсурдны по сути своей, – они бы, скорее всего, наверное, почувствовали себя Обиженными.  :Big Grin: 
Ньютон «даёт страждущим Надежду», – причём, стоит подчеркнуть – делает это с ловкостью очередного «мессии»...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Кажется, «Мария-Дэви-Христос», основательница небезызвестного у нас в Украине «Белого Братства» поговаривала: – «…Хочешь заработать миллион, – создай Свою “религию”»... 
Ньютон, естественно, Писатель, от продажи каждой книги которого, само собой, издательство отстёгивает ему определённый процент... Судите сами... 
Может быть, всё это сказка, – возможно, нет – всего лишь очередная акция продажи песка бедуина и снега эвенкам... Вы Разумный человек и, Уверена, сможете во всём разобраться для себя.

----------


## Каин

Я не люблю сравнивать чужые умы со своим собственным,но. Любого человека сомневающегося в этой хрени (ньютон) я признаю глупее себя. Это, исключительно, мой критерий.

----------


## Bear20121

> Ньютон ведёт своё повествование, приводя «случаи с участием его пациентов, подверженных регрессивному гипнозу», под которым клиент Якобы «не может лгать»,


 Хах...видимо г-н Ньютон не удосужился узнать о том, что во время возрастной регрессии, гипнотик, "вернувшийся" до уровня младенца, просто-напросто не в состоянии членораздельно изьясняться (может только лепетать), ибо всё его сознание "упраздняется" до уровня младенца! Возвращение ещё глубже, просто не возможно...Отсюда вывод: дядюшка Н. решил "срубить бабла", на неграмотности и доверчивости «страждущих»  :Frown:

----------


## Bear20121

> Гефест изготовил по приказу Зевса Пандору, смешавши землю и воду. Каждый из богов дал ей подарок,в том числе и Зевс - любопытство. В итоге она стала женой Эпиметея, который запретил ей открывать ларец находящийся у него дома. Поддавшись любопытству, она открыла ларец и беды обрушились на мир.
> 
> Может быть действительно так и было? Может мы страдаем из-за любопытства Пандоры? Я же не из средневековья!


 Браво! Бис! Это отличный пример того, как не стоит расталковывать мифологию  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Да, уподобившись Вам, *м-р Каин*, Unity также бы могла скептически отнестись к «эпической трилогии фентези» М.Ньютона, – если бы не... некая особенная, интуитивно-улавливаемая «сверхчеловеческая» мудрость, струящаяся меж строками всех этих книг.  :Confused: 

Сильно сжимая основное послание этой удивительнейшей, может быть, «сказки»: Все мы, – своего рода «дети Природы», Единой извечной Абсолютно-прекрасной универсальной «Божественности» (а Не олицетворённого личностного «Бога/Брахмы/Аллаха иль Дао», стоит подчеркнуть [Всеединый, согласно Ньютону, скорее, Коллективная <множественная> Личность]), Абсолюта, Мирозданья, Вселенной – назови как угодно, – не измениться Суть. Здесь никаких противоречий с реальностью Вашей скромной визави также обнаружить не удалось, – ведь если всё же и существует Разумное Нечто Превыше Нас – Оно, несомненно, «должно быть» всего лишь Одно (по принципу, воплощённом в китайской пословице «…На единой горе слишком мало места Для Двух тигров»). Все мы растём, – что также бесспорно – сторонником какой именно религии Вы ни были иль являлись атеистом. Все мы приобретаем мудрость, странствуя стезями Земли, – что также, надеюсь, самоочевидный факт и Личный Ваш осознанный Выбор. Все мы пришли с Природы, Центра, Ядра Вселенной, таинственной «Силы» Выше и Значимее нас, – и в него же обречены в своё время Уйти – также никаких прекословий действительности, как по мне. Всё во Вселенной едино, – и «души» друг другу – братья и сёстры, – вернее, все мы Вне Пола в действительности Там, где окажемся мы, может быть, После смерти. «Фентези» Ньютона сулит благо, счастье, мир, гармонию и, Главное, Любовь После Смерти всем нам, обогащённым очередной толикой бесценного опыта «воплощённой жизни», значительно приблизившей нас к пониманию Истой сути существования, Жизни. 

Сами мы, – мы и никто иной – повинны в своих страданьях И Успехах на Земле, – ибо То, Кем и Как мы есть – это следствие нашей Воли, Выбора, Веры. Мы творим сами себя, – и наши пороки, несовершенства, изъяны – также... наш Выбор, – «бог» Не Дарил нам эти «проклятья» – мы сами стали теми, кем мы есть, – поэтому Некого Винить в своём страданье, если оно присутствует в нашей жизни – ибо сами мы, – его Творцы – и боль призвана нас многому нас Научить. 

Предвкушая Ваш скепсис (ибо Мудрый человек Ничего не воспринимает «на веру»), спешу подчеркнуть: ни сам Ньютон, ни гипотетические «незримые ныне духовные учителя Свыше» (согласно концепции книг, имеющиеся у нас) не надеются, что Вы сможете это постичь Это Сразу. Времени, – хоть отбавляй – целая... Вечность... 
Главное послание, – «…Познай себя, человек» – буквально то же, что и было начертано на стенах древнейшего дельфийского храма... Ньютон не пытается «изобретает велосипед», не силится «синтезировать» разрознённые прежде мистические концепции различных народов, всевозможных религий в единую стройную схему, нет. Он всего лишь пытается помочь людям По-другому взглянуть на свою жизнь, – и, несомненно, осознанно привнести в неё изменения в лучшую сторону... 
Иными словами, «Мудрость, – это модно» – и не только в нынешнем сезоне, но и Всегда, во все сущие времена, – и именно её и стоит искать на стезях жизни, не размениваясь на всяческие мелочи... 

P.S. В его книгах я так и Не Смогла обнаружить Зла, – или воззваний к нему – хотя изначально была «по умолчанию» настроена воспринимать все те слова «в штыки».  :Embarrassment:  Следовательно, итог: трилогия, – романтическая фентези в духе философских японских аниме, Заставляющая Задуматься и – Неизбежно, – По-другому взглянуть на свою прежнюю жизнь – и день теперешний.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
P.P.S. Идея книг: Мы абсолютно свободны. Наше существование и наша реальность зиждется на трёх столпах: нашей Воле, нашем Выборе и нашей Вере. Единственное, что ограничивает нас в наших жизнях, единое, что является первопричиной наших пороков, – наше собственное цепляние за них, за малозначимые вещи в урон чему-то по-настоящему Важному. Нет «сатаны», – единственные “силы зла” в нас – это сами мы. Мы в своих жизнях Выбираем боль, мы Выбираем страдания, – покамест Не Зная, что вольны выбрать что угодно, пребывая в заблужденьях относительной истой сути реальности, являющейся абсолютной волей, морем потенциальных возможностей... Книги не сулят нам зла, – напротив, их послание – наша жизнь, – это То, что сами мы Выбираем для себя; это То, что строим сами мы...

----------


## Unity

> Хах...видимо г-н Ньютон не удосужился узнать о том, что во время возрастной регрессии, гипнотик, "вернувшийся" до уровня младенца, просто-напросто не в состоянии членораздельно изьясняться (может только лепетать), ибо всё его сознание "упраздняется" до уровня младенца! Возвращение ещё глубже, просто не возможно...Отсюда вывод: дядюшка Н. решил "срубить бабла", на неграмотности и доверчивости «страждущих»


 Да, скорее всего, истории Ньютона, – красивый Миф – но ведь сущность дела это не меняет, – книги взывают Ценить Свою Жизнь не смотря ни на что – следственно, у нас с Автором, – схожие цели – не дать Уйти с этого мира тем, кто являются едва ли не основной его прелестью, – а именно – людям здравомыслящим, Размышляющим, Думающим... Если Они Уйдут, – кто останется жить?.. :Embarrassment: 
Помните? «…Долг интеллектуала, – совершить самоубийство». © Че Гевара. 
Вывод: идеи Ньютона, в принципе, Идеологически-верны, - даже если они - всего лишь фантастика...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bear20121

*Unity*  непременно стоит ознакомиться с книгами Брюса Липтона  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

За что Ваша скромная визави Действительно благодарна книгам мистера Майкла Ньютона, – так за то, что они, метафорически, «раскрыли мне глаза» на основную мысль, квинтэссенцию, обнаженную Сущность Нашей Жизни. Они заставили меня «Прозреть», – пускай даже они в действительности и являются мистико-романтической сказкой...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Они послужили, аллегорически, «пальцем, указывающим на Луну», – величественным наитием, вдохновеньем задуматься над тем, чем же в действительности является наша с Вами, милые собратья, жизнь...  :Embarrassment: 

Но, – всё по порядку. 
Основную позитивную мысль этой трилогии Ваша скромная слуга уже изложила Выше, – и если только, к сожалению, я упустила нечто важное из виду, – прошу: да исправят оплошность мою Те, что также имели удовольствие и честь прочесть эти книги. 

Однако, как всегда, существует и «обратная сторона медали»...  :Big Grin: 

Наверное, огромной Ошибкой было бы полагать Создателя (иль, что вероятнее, Многих Творцов) нам известного мира «абсолютным благом», – иль вообще Чем-то в кой-то степени настроенным благосклонно, сочувственно по отношению к нам, своим игрушкам; своей, иносказательно (а, может быть, и Нет), «Пище», безжалостно брошенной В Пламя Бытия для «обжаривания», «приготовления» перед Поглощением. Источник «блага», к сожалению, также Одновременно является и Абсолютным, Наибольшим, Максимально-предельно-сущим Злом для нас, – Первопричиной всех когда-либо происходивших, Происходящих и будущих проистекать в мире Мерзостей, Насилия, Преступлений во всех сущих проявлениях, формах... Таков плод «свободы воли»... 

Естественно, испуганный и наивный человеческий разум, склонный пытаться всё постичь, понять, уразуметь и разложить по полочкам, скорее всего, попытается Мысленно, Интеллектуально «отделить» одно от другого, – но, к сожалению, Печальная правда такова, что Всё в этом мире тесно, неразрывно взаимосвязано меж собой, иными словами: Всё Едино... Так что То, Что сотворило нас (может быть, посредством Целой Нисходящей Иерархии исполнителей своей «божественной» воли, иносказательно, «злобных чудовищ в халатах инженеров “Силиконовой Долины” Мироздания», премудрых «мастеров и конструкторов душ», «поварят» «придворной кухни» Его Высочества) и То, что обрекло на Пожизненное страданье любую сущую форму жизни, механистическую марионетку, сотворённую Им, – не что иное, как Зло... 

Это «Сила», от осознания одной лишь Сопричастности к коей с каждым днём всё больше и больше возрастает желание непременно, так ли, иначе, Разрушить Себя, будучи не в силах более Выносить это, несомненно, Ужасное осознанье... 

Мы, – «дети» Силы, создавшей Убийство в качестве Основного Закона процветания «высших» форм жизни, более того – изобретшей ещё более мерзкий феномен, – прижизненное Насилие, уродующее душу, его перенёсшую – а также Власть в любых её проявлениях, выражениях, формах (с потенциально-сокрытой в ней и активно реализуемой всеми сущими власть имущими во все времена Возможность Злоупотребления); патриархат, Государство, концлагеря, газовые камеры, крематории... Мы, – чада Силы, создавшей и пишущей Историю. Мы, – потомки Силы, разжигающей все сущие в исторической перспективе войны ввиду хронической умственной отсталости (как иначе ещё можно охарактеризовать упрямое Непонимание того, что Взаимодействие всегда конструктивнее, лучше, превыше Противодействия [?]), ввиду Потребности удовлетворять свою гнуснейшую Потребность В Садизме, Неизбежной Необходимости причинять Бессмысленное Страдание своим жертвам... Мы, – отроки Силы, Породившей Голод, ежегодно уносящий жизни миллионов людей в бедных странах Третьего мира; изобретшей рак, СПИД, туберкулёз и прочие виды телесных поломок/патологий/дисфункций... 

Таким образом, все мы, – «дети» Безграничного Зла... Да, да, у всего сущего, – один лишь Источник... Все мы, иносказательно, ребятёнки Учёного, учредившего Научно-исследовательский Институт Страданий, – и все мы в то же время – лабораторные мыши в стенах Его, метафорически, Лаборатории, Земли; в «клетях» своих же собственных тел, «за решеткой» инстинкта самосохранения... Все мы, – Его «расходный материал», аллегорически – исследуемая культура на предметном стекле, с которой можно вытворять что угодно, с любопытством исследуя наши реакции на происходящее, находясь, между тем, В Недосягаемости для нашей Мести... Все мы, – всего лишь «пушечное мясо» цепной реакции Эволюции, запущенной Его Высочеством, августейшим Архитектором этой Проклятой Вселенной...

----------


## Unity

Вот почему Вашей скромной знакомке, издавна почитавшей поиск истины первостепенным своим заданием, миссией, предназначеньем, Не Хочется Более «Жить», пассивно поставляя информацию для анализа Этой чудовищной Силе Превыше Нас, по всей вероятности, заинтересованной в Данных, – «опыте» нашего существования – иначе, – зачем было создавать нас, «подопытных животных» – и зачем этот чудовищный «террариум», в котором содержат нас, как в Тюрьме?..  :Confused: 

Вот почему ни «веры», ни надежды Больше Нет в моём чёрном, израненном сердце...  :Frown: 

На протяжении долгих лет, словно бы в игре жанра quest, собирая «осколки» правды, Ваша скромная визави ужаснулась, собрав, наконец, Общий Паззл; узрев Фрагментарное (несомненно, всё ещё Не Целое) полотно этой адской мозаики... 

Жизнь, – лишь бессмысленный Ад и, увы, неизбежное Зло, гнездящееся В Нас Самих, являющееся, увы, непременным элементом, непреложным компонентом нашей конструкции... Мы Существуем, – следовательно, Ошибаемся – причиняя боль Другим, – и беспрестанно страдая самостоятельно...  :EEK!: 

Так пускай же моё Место В Клети займёт кто-либо иной, – некто, кому бы бесчеловечные эксперименты над своей же собственной душой и душами иных людей приносили бы «радость»... «удовольствие» Садомазохиста с затуманенным взором... 

Чем старше становилась Ваша визави, чем более пристально изучала историю человечества от Шумера, цивилизации долины Инд и до наших дней, – тем лишь всё больше и больше Ненавидела Себя, свою Жизнь – и Силу (чем бы в действительности ни являлась Она), стоящую за её возникновением, поддержанием, разрушением, – беспрестанным Преобразованием в соответствии с определёнными закономерностями, Законами Природы, иными словами, приносящими Боль всем нам... 
«…Знания приумножают скорбь»... © Соломон. Что ж, может быть, и так, – но лучше уж, как по мне, уйти, хлопнув дверью, Понимая: Откуда Именно... А именно, – с Ада... С блюда каннибала, Действительно Любящего свою... Снедь.

N.B. Да, понимаю, – весь этот гневный спич несколько утрирован и напрямую затрагивает Основы, о которых, сохранения общественного спокойствия ради, как правило, «принято молчать» – однако прошу: поправьте меня, если я в чём-то неправа, если только в мою логику где-то незримо закралась погрешности тень... 
Наш, человеческий Разум, – бесспорно, самый совершенный Творческий Инструмент во всей известной Вселенной. Мы, иносказательно, дети Природы, – активные частицы пассивной среды, способные преобразовывать её как сами того пожелаем. Теми, что создали нас, нам дарована определённая, относительная Свобода Воли, – возможность в широких пределах выбирать, на что именно нам расходовать своё время, энергию, силы. Тем не менее, Земля подобна Преисподней, – и существа в ней Беспрестанно Страдают, корчатся в агонии, а не живут... И если допустить, что причина этого заключена Не в предумышленной злонамеренности «Создателя миров», не в этом Абсолютном Зле, незримо пропитывающего каждый атом вещества в этом чудовищном мире, то, стало быть, – сами Люди предумышленно выбирают худшее из возможного – и сами мы, – создатели своего ада... Следственно, – «корень зла» – в нас самих?.. 
Не значит ли это, что Единственным способом раз и навсегда покончить со Страданием, беспрестанным Мучением Бытия, – это Саморазрушение, убийство Зла в себе, душегубство? 
Что делать существу, нежелающему более так ли, иначе, Неизбежно причинять страдание другим; нежелающему более Бессмысленно страдать?

Бог/Природа/Вселенная, – назови как угодно – не измениться суть, – То, Что создало всех нас, похоже, по всей вероятности, таки Действительно в каком-то смысле «любит нас» – подобно тому, как фермер «любит» взращиваемых им животных, предназначенных На Убой, – ведь он заинтересован, дабы нам было хорошо, дабы мы быстро набирали вес, суля ему прибыль от реализации наших Туш, наших Душ. «Бог любит Вас», – по аналогии с тем, как хищник «любит» свои жертвы, – любит охотиться на них и убивать, сохраняя свою жизнь в рамках Единой экосистемы. Бог и человек, хищник и жертва, – всё едино – исконный круговорот энергий в Природе... Да, всё прекрасно... Сплошной позитив... 

Всего лишь задумайтесь, – ничто в этом механистическом мире, жестко детерминированным физическими законами, не происходит «просто так». Ни единый джоуль энергии не растрачивается напрасно. Всё, что ни случается, – происходит Осмысленно, Зачем-то, с некой целью... 

Теперь добавим в картинку ещё один факт: Мы Существуем. Мы были Созданы. Возникает вопрос: для чего? Теперь ещё один элемент мозаики: Мы Страдаем. Вопрос: зачем? В чём смысл всей этой тщетной маеты?.. 

Похоже, ответ неутешителен. Мы, – всего лишь чей-то Инструмент достижения Чьих-то целей... Чьих-то, Не своих. Мы вещь в руках Того, что сконструировало нас. Мы «пища» Того, Что выше нас; своего рода «жертвенные животные»...

----------


## Unity

P.S. Что ж, спасибо Ньютону, – гипотезы, изложенные на страницах его книг, прекрасно перекликаются с мифами о «предназначении “индивидуальной человеческой <души>”», существующими во многих «разновозрастных» религиях мира, начиная с древнейших и заканчивая сомнительным сегодняшним «New Age». «…Живи, Страдай, – затем Умри – принеси пользу своему Конструктору»!..  :Big Grin: 

Всё хорошо, – однако возникает вопрос: каков Мотив продолжать «свою» (а в действительности принадлежащую Тому, что сотворило нас) жизнь?.. Быть убитой в конце, испытав бесчисленные мучения... Ну а Смысл?  :Confused: 
Не ведаю, право, как ваш, но мой «разум», исследуя трилогию Ньютона, пришел к «критической ошибке». Глобального, космологического смысла в жизни индивидуума Нет, – разве что – послужить в конечном итоге «трапезой» Тому, что «Заботливо», словно Животновод, Взращивает ныне нас на Здешних «Полях», будучи обогащёнными, словно бы питательными веществами, своим Опытом... Не ведаю, право, за Вас, – но это определённо Не мой смысл, – следовательно, я сознательно Отказываюсь принимать в этом участие...   :Frown: 

Вывод: СУ, – Лучшее из того, что может предложить человек «Богу»... Природе... Вселенной... Отказ Подчиняться Его воле, – программе «жить». И пускай жить мне останется после этого всего лишь пару секунд, – но – Своей Волей, – даже если после этого меня уничтожат как очередную «неформатную деталь» Творенья «господнего»... 
P.P.S. Благодарю Вас, м-р Ньютон...

----------


## Bear20121

> Всё хорошо, – однако возникает вопрос: каков Мотив продолжать «свою» (а в действительности принадлежащую Тому, что сотворило нас) жизнь?.. Быть убитой в конце, испытав бесчисленные мучения... Ну а Смысл?


  Смысл - восстать и поработить Того кто сверху + прихватизировать парочку сверхспособностей --> Освободиться!!! 

 :Cool:

----------


## Unity

> Смысл - восстать и поработить Того кто сверху + прихватизировать парочку сверхспособностей --> Освободиться!!!


 Но что если Вашу мрачную визави никогда, ни в коей степени, мере, Не Интересовала <власть> над кем бы то ни было ни в каком её проявлении, выражении, форме?  :Embarrassment:  Что если скромная Ваша знакомка подавно оставила все эти наивные Детские игры в «подчинение-доминирование», прекрасно осознавая, что Любая <власть> в действительности Порабощает, ставя Властителя в зависимость от Раба, – и наоборот?.. 
Любая фанатка <субкультуры> BDSM с усмешкою расскажет Вам, что на самом деле реальная власть принадлежит рабу, саб’е, «нижней», – и вообще – весь этот экзистенциальный садомазохизм, властвование, неволя, – все Эти Игры Двух человек, Двух Сил, Двух антагонистично-настроенных Сторон в реальности Порабощают (ну и Всецело Поглощают) Обеих участников, Обе стороны, лишая Реальной Свободы Обоих...  :Frown: 

Что если Unity больше всего на свете мечтает оказаться По Ту Сторону «добра» и «зла»; «света» и «тьмы»; цепей причинности, сковывающих сей мир, вообще?
P.S. Да, единственным способом достижения данного <состояния> мне видится именно саморазрушение, СУ, – избавление от боли Обусловленного и чем-либо Жестко-детерминированного бытия... 
Кто со мной?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bear20121

Ок, ок! Не поработить...преобразовать/уничтожить/"куча других вариантов", ради Абсолютного Освобождения!!!  :Cool: 




> Что если Unity больше всего на свете мечтает оказаться По Ту Сторону «добра» и «зла»; «света» и «тьмы»; цепей причинности, сковывающих сей мир, вообще?


 Аналогично! Только я ищё другие пути... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> P.S. Да, единственным способом достижения данного <состояния> мне видится именно саморазрушение, СУ, – избавление от боли Обусловленного и чем-либо Жестко-детерминированного бытия... 
> Кто со мной?


 Эх..  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Ок, ок! Не поработить...преобразовать/уничтожить/"куча других вариантов", ради Абсолютного Освобождения!!!


 Ну, не будь у Вашей сумрачной визави чёткого намеренья скорее уничтожить себя, нежели и впредь «работать на Своих Творцов» в Этом ужасном месте, на этой пасмурной Земле, – я бы, скорее, предпочла Исследовать Своего Врага – это таинственное Нечто, создавшее всех нас (независимо от <веры> и <религиозных> убеждений) и не удосужившееся, однако, просветить всех нас, – Зачем? 
«…Знай своего врага в лицо»... «…Если знаешь, как устроена система, – следственно, знаешь, как её Сломать».  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ведь если Оно не уничтожает Нас, – несмотря на наши Антагонистические Настроения по отношения к Нему – следовательно, эта <Сила> либо не считает нас угрозой, – либо вообще не беспокоится по факту нашего существования – т.е., мы Ей безразличны... 



> Аналогично! Только я ищё другие пути...


 Какие, например?.. Продолжать Существовать? Но зачем, чего ради?..

----------


## Bear20121

> Какие, например?.. Продолжать Существовать? Но зачем, чего ради?..


 Разные...
По большей части "запретные" и "непонятные" для обывателей...пути становления на ступень "*Ubermensch*", во всех смыслах этого слова! 
Чего ради? Да хотя бы ради того, чтобы: «научиться Жить, даже будучи <беспородными>..»  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Unity

> Разные...
> По большей части "запретные" и "непонятные" для обывателей...пути становления на ступень "*Ubermensch*", во всех смыслах этого слова! 
> Чего ради? Да хотя бы ради того, чтобы: «научиться Жить, даже будучи <беспородными>..»


 «…В здоровом теле, – здравый дух»... Одним из незаменимых элементов состояния, известного нам как «Здоровье», является телесное совершенство, красота, – и этот компонент у Вашей визави отсутствовал Изначально... 
Что ж, рождённый унтерменшем, – им же и умрёт...  :Frown:  Так что, – дальнейшее существование в понимании Вашей знакомки – совершенно Бессмысленно... Мир давным-давно утратил краски для меня... 

P.S. Не секрет, что основной бедой <потенциальных> СУ является печальный феномен сужения сознания и критической, многолетней Фиксации разума на некой энной конкретной проблеме, – том ключевом вопросе, без разрешения коего дальнейшее существование души совершенно немыслимо – даже если иным сторонним существам <камень преткновения>, выведший из строя <потенциальную> СУ и кажется со всех сторон иррациональным, малозначимым и смешным.  :Big Grin:  Человек создан Природой в соответствии с непреложными законами физики, химии, математики, – следовательно, он всецело Механистичен – на уровне тела, рассудка, сознания, предположительной <души>. Следственно, покамест дилемма, <застопорившая> разум некого энного конкретного человеческого существа, пребывающего в пограничном состоянии, не будет решена – этот индивид, к сожалению, не сможет Нормально функционировать в обществе... И не изобретено пока лекарство от Этого; нет, к сожалению, Панацеи от СУ...

Наличествующая проблема нуждается в разрешении, – а не Подавлении... Вопрос не может быть <снят с повестки дня>, покамест на него не будет дан Ответ...

----------


## Bear20121

> «…В здоровом теле, – здравый дух»... Одним из незаменимых элементов состояния, известного нам как «Здоровье», является телесное совершенство, красота, – и этот компонент у Вашей визави отсутствовал Изначально... 
> Что ж, рождённый унтерменшем, – им же и умрёт...


 Рождённый "унтер" вполне может стать"убер"! И это не глословность! Липтон затрагивает эту тему в своих книгах  :Wink: 




> Наличествующая проблема нуждается в разрешении, – а не Подавлении... Вопрос не может быть <снят с повестки дня>, покамест на него не будет дан Ответ.


 Quod! Главное запастись терпением, ведь *no time to cry*)

----------


## Unity

О, *Bear20121*, – как-либо изменить априорную естественную наследственную информацию – т.е. исходные данные, ответственные за структуру и пространственную конфигурацию наших тел, Наука, увы, к сожалению, всё ещё не в состоянии, – каким бы там самовнушением ни занимался достопочтенный мистер Липтон, сколь бы бурной ни была его фантазия... 
«…Горбатую могила исправит»... Несомненно, правы были те, что измыслили эту пословицу...

P.S. И Вы также фэн Cradle Of Filth? Также <goth>?.. ^_^

----------


## Bear20121

Дорогая *Unity* , Наука движется семимильными шагами! Прорыв в свере нанотехнологий совершит переворот во всём! А Брюс Липтон (Бакалавр биологии и Доктор биологии развития клеток) не занимаеться фантазированием, лишь только Научными изысканиями! 
Ммм...есть замечательный тест на толкование пословиц и поговорок  :Wink: 

P.S. Я поклонник творчества The Sisters of Mercy (хотя COF мне тоже по душе). И нет, я уже не "goth"..я перешёл на другую ступень  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Unity

Так Вы ещё и Трансгуманист, *Bear20121*, стоит полагать?..)

Увы, кибернитеческий Протез_Всего_Тела будет оставаться для нас Мечтой ещё долгие Десятилетия, в лучшем случае... Столько Ждать смогут, увы, Не все...

----------


## Bear20121

Ммм...отчасти, это действительно так..)

Ожидание...не будь оно столь невыносимым...могла бы *Unity*  дождаться этого "протеза", или хотя бы переходного момента (в исчезновении физического недуга) который случился и у её родителей...?
О если бы я только мог отдать свою Жизнь, в замен на Терпение для *Unity*...если бы я только мог... :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Ммм...отчасти, это действительно так..)
> 
> Ожидание...не будь оно столь невыносимым...могла бы *Unity*  дождаться этого "протеза", или хотя бы переходного момента (в исчезновении физического недуга) который случился и у её родителей...?
> О если бы я только мог отдать свою Жизнь, в замен на Терпение для *Unity*...если бы я только мог...


 В нашем биомеханическом полку Пополнение!.. 

Увы, нет смысла ожидать... кой-кто слишком труслива и слаба, – и не спешит возводить в ранг своего рода фетиша Жизнеустойчивость, Силу, Храбрость и прочие <тренды>, с которыми носятся господа Жизнеутвердители...  :Big Grin: 
Дабы утверждать что-либо, – Важно Понимать: что именно...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

О, небеса! Это Ваша скромная знакомка с удовольствием бы отдала свою жизнь кому-либо, – лишь бы только кто-то из тех десятков незримых <Гостей>, беспрестанно листающих этот форум, перестал помышлять о самоликвидации и оглянулся бы в поисках более конструктивных возможностей для реализации себя в Этой жизни, для осуществления своих мечтаний и грёз...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Игорёк

А я бы не всем отдал. Нытикам бы не отдал. Толку бы небыло. Да и желания нет.

----------


## Bear20121

........

----------


## Ирка

А  Бог существует? А я знаю что некоторые души остаются на земле,и тем не менее могут нанести человеку вред и даже утащить за собой (1000000%) про это в книге написано? А нло это кто?  может они наши родители?мне так кажется это они нас заселили сюда?

----------


## Ирка

А у вас бывало такое :смотришь на себя в зеркало и как будто сам себе чужой ну не ты в зеркале не твое это?у меня часто.........

----------


## Каин

> А  Бог существует? А я знаю что некоторые души остаются на земле,и тем не менее могут нанести человеку вред и даже утащить за собой (1000000%) про это в книге написано? А нло это кто?  может они наши родители?мне так кажется это они нас заселили сюда?


 


> А  Бог существует?


 Конечно. Бог - Тварь (1000000%), это в моей книге написано.

----------


## Игорёк

Каин, что за книга ? есть ссылка ? или ты образно ? 


Ирка, НЛО конечно есть, 100000%, но ты его никогда не увидишь, точно также как и я.

----------


## Каин

> Каин, что за книга ? есть ссылка ? или ты образно ?


 Так, небольшой трактат. Делиться не буду. Или его прочитают многие (издание(мечта)) или никто.

----------


## valeron

> Ущемляется гордость из-за упущенной возможности. Жизнь — это дар, и значительная часть энергии была потрачена на выделение определенного тела для нас. Мы являемся хранителями этого тела и, таким образом, нам оказывают особое доверие.


 Всё это чудо рождения блин в африке тупые африканцы с голода подыхают и плодятся, подыхают и плодятся, рожая на свет детей которые потом умрут от голода , будут голодать и мучаться  - это называется выделить прекрасное тело для души. Дар. Какой это дар если любой алкаш может настругать 10 детей. Жесть.

----------


## Святой отец

> Всё это чудо рождения блин в африке тупые африканцы с голода подыхают и плодятся, подыхают и плодятся, рожая на свет детей которые потом умрут от голода , будут голодать и мучаться  - это называется выделить прекрасное тело для души. Дар. Какой это дар если любой алкаш может настругать 10 детей. Жесть.


 Между прочим души сами виберают себе тела, их никто не заставляет принудительно выбрать какое-то тело. Деше предлогают не один вариант тела.  И душа заранее знает некоторые жизненые пути тела. Но вот согласно ли тело прожить ту жизнь которое ему предоставляется...Согласен что тупые блин людишьки пладятся как коты обрекая новое тело на страдания.

----------


## valeron

> Между прочим души сами виберают себе тела, их никто не заставляет принудительно выбрать какое-то тело.


 ну конечно!!!!!!!! посмотрите сколько вокруг инвалидов уродов с враждёнными дефектами, безруких, безногих, даунов, и прочего,    это бред! никто не выберет такое тело! чтобы всю жизнь страдать от унижения.

----------


## Каин

> ну конечно!!!!!!!! посмотрите сколько вокруг инвалидов уродов с враждёнными дефектами, безруких, безногих, даунов, и прочего,    это бред! никто не выберет такое тело! чтобы всю жизнь страдать от унижения.


 moriablanda сказала бы, что раз у тебя такое тело, то ты сам его и выбрал, то есть захотел, что бы оно у тебя такое было.

----------


## valeron

> moriablanda сказала бы, что раз у тебя такое тело, то ты сам его и выбрал, то есть захотел, что бы оно у тебя такое было.


 Я НЕ ХОТЕЛ БЫ БЫТЬ КАРЛИКОМ 165 СМ, 11 СМ ЧЛЕНОМ, ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗОМ, ДАВЛЕНИЕМ, ТОНКИМИ КОСТЯМИ, ПОСТОЯННЫМИ БОЛЯМИ В ШЕЕ ПОЯСНИЦЕ ГОЛЕНИ, ИМЕТЬ НА ТЕЛЕ ШРАМЫ ИЗЗА ВОСПАЛЁННЫХ АПЕНДИКСОВ И ПРОЧЕГО ГОВНА, ЗАИКАТЬСЯ, И МНОГО ЧЕГО ЕЩЁ!!!!    ЭТО БРЕД! 

 МНЕ ДАЛИ ЭТО ГОВНО В НАКАЗАНИЕ ЗА ЧТО-ТО!!!! ЧТОБЫ Я МУЧАЛСЯ И СТРАДАЛ!!!!   ОЩУЩЕНИЕ ЧТО Я В ЧИСТИЛИЩЕ ЗА ГРЕХИ И ДОЛЖЕН ПЕРЕЖИТЬ ЖИЗНЬ ОПУЩЕННОГО ЧТОБЫ ПОНЯТЬ НАСКОЛЬКО МИР ПОГАНЫЙ И МЕРЗКИЙ!

----------


## Каин

> Я НЕ ХОТЕЛ БЫ БЫТЬ КАРЛИКОМ 165 СМ, 11 СМ ЧЛЕНОМ, ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗОМ, ДАВЛЕНИЕМ, ТОНКИМИ КОСТЯМИ, ПОСТОЯННЫМИ БОЛЯМИ В ШЕЕ ПОЯСНИЦЕ ГОЛЕНИ, ИМЕТЬ НА ТЕЛЕ ШРАМЫ ИЗЗА ВОСПАЛЁННЫХ АПЕНДИКСОВ И ПРОЧЕГО ГОВНА, ЗАИКАТЬСЯ, И МНОГО ЧЕГО ЕЩЁ!!!!    ЭТО БРЕД! 
> 
>  МНЕ ДАЛИ ЭТО ГОВНО В НАКАЗАНИЕ ЗА ЧТО-ТО!!!! ЧТОБЫ Я МУЧАЛСЯ И СТРАДАЛ!!!!   ОЩУЩЕНИЕ ЧТО Я В ЧИСТИЛИЩЕ ЗА ГРЕХИ И ДОЛЖЕН ПЕРЕЖИТЬ ЖИЗНЬ ОПУЩЕННОГО ЧТОБЫ ПОНЯТЬ НАСКОЛЬКО МИР ПОГАНЫЙ И МЕРЗКИЙ!


 Я уверен, что ты этого не хотел и любой человек хоть с мельчайшей крупицей здравомыслия это поймет. Но ты представляешь, есть такие, кто этого не понимает, хотя вроде бы разговаривать они умеют.

Мoriablanda, ау!

----------


## moriablanda

> Я НЕ ХОТЕЛ БЫ БЫТЬ КАРЛИКОМ 165 СМ, 11 СМ ЧЛЕНОМ, ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗОМ, ДАВЛЕНИЕМ, ТОНКИМИ КОСТЯМИ, ПОСТОЯННЫМИ БОЛЯМИ В ШЕЕ ПОЯСНИЦЕ ГОЛЕНИ, ИМЕТЬ НА ТЕЛЕ ШРАМЫ ИЗЗА ВОСПАЛЁННЫХ АПЕНДИКСОВ И ПРОЧЕГО ГОВНА, ЗАИКАТЬСЯ, И МНОГО ЧЕГО ЕЩЁ!!!!    ЭТО БРЕД! 
> 
>  МНЕ ДАЛИ ЭТО ГОВНО В НАКАЗАНИЕ ЗА ЧТО-ТО!!!! ЧТОБЫ Я МУЧАЛСЯ И СТРАДАЛ!!!!   ОЩУЩЕНИЕ ЧТО Я В ЧИСТИЛИЩЕ ЗА ГРЕХИ И ДОЛЖЕН ПЕРЕЖИТЬ ЖИЗНЬ ОПУЩЕННОГО ЧТОБЫ ПОНЯТЬ НАСКОЛЬКО МИР ПОГАНЫЙ И МЕРЗКИЙ!


 я бы сказала, что ты допустил, что оно вот такое, ты его сделал. Никто никому ничего никогда не даст. У тебя есть только то, что ты сам сделал. Если у тебя нет ничего, значит ты ничего не сделал, если у тебя есть что-то, что тебе не нравится, значит ты его таким сделал, или допустил.

----------


## moriablanda

Каин, а что тебе сделал Бог, в результате чего он тварь?

----------


## Каин

> Каин, а что тебе сделал Бог, в результате чего он тварь?


 Он создал Зло.

----------


## Dione

но тем не менее вы в него верите...

----------


## Selbstmord

Эммм...если бога нет, то как он мог создать зло?

----------


## Каин

> Эммм...если бога нет, то как он мог создать зло?


 Ты что же, думаешь что Вселенная, галактика, солнце, земля; все это создалось случайно? Всем этим Строительством руководил Хаос?

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну лично моя вера - деизм, но я представляю бога как некую невидимую бесформенную массу, возможно не говорящую и не разумную. То есть либо эта масса спровоцировала какие то физико-химические процессы для создания вселенной, либо это масса разумна и все это сделала специально. А когда мне задают вопрос, верю я в бога или нет - я не знаю, что ответить. С одной стороны он есть, а с другой его нет. Для меня и атеисты, и верующие - глупцы (не стоит принимать это как оскорбление, если что).

----------


## Каин

Я тоже не Иисуса Христа имел ввиду.



> Для меня и атеисты, и верующие - глупцы


 Для меня тоже. Именно в этом вопросе.

----------


## Selbstmord

У меня почему то вбился в голову стереотип, что если человек верующий - то он обязательно имеет в виду Иисуса. Ну ппц, а ведь я ненавижу стереотипы...((

----------


## Каин

Понятие "верующий" подразумевает под собой веру в Бога, которого исповедует какая-либо религия. У нас это вера в Иисуса Христа, поэтому себя верующим не считаю.
А говорить о вере там в какой - то "Механизм", не совсем уместно.

----------

